# First Ride - C50



## fatiredflyer (Mar 12, 2002)

Pictures of la Spada (the sword) to follow, after the sun comes up.


My feeble jerking of the pedals caused la Spada di Cambiago to try to crawl out from underneath me.
It leered back in my direction. 
“I can’t wait all day for you, _rider_!” it spat derisively in heavily accented Italian.
“You should turn around... go back home, and drink some wine”.
Feeling very unworthy, I hung on, tightly, and tried to stay out of its way.

For an inaugural 50K, it was fast from the garage door. 
I had to remember to be cautious with the gears. Remember, they’re not down tube shifters, _remember_! :mad2: 
Remember too, the powerful brakes, at least double your old Super Record. When you drag brakes, hang on then, too!
I felt like I was constantly trying to catch up; the bike trying to drop me!
This bike lives to be in the 53, with the next higher gear _"just the right one"_!
3TTT supplied the Ergosum Team carbon bar, and Team ARX stem and Fi ‘zik Airone the saddle. This proved to be a comfortable set-up, and the vibration damping of the incredible carbon weaves, warps and wefts, produced an indescribably sublime ride.
I had expected a more aggressive feel from the road with the stiff Mavic R-Sys hoops. They are certainly not “aero” with their fat carbon spokes, but they are a light and supposedly strong set of wheels for my weight.
Soon, I puzzled through the shift pattern, and was able to perform several big-ring-small ring/multiple rear cog sweeps. It’s nicely intuitive, with no trimming needed, and no issues apparent.
Now, I have never professed to be a climber. I couldn’t even “play one on TV”.
Though I have no empirical evidence, and wasn’t timed, I _flew_ up the only climb on my route. I _felt_ faster. Guaranteed, that’s my very favourite feeling, and the essence of a great bike!
Back on the road home, the sun just beams. Only the whoosh of the tires on pavement breaks the silence with no rattles, squeaks or ticks. The mechanic (Eric) has everything spot on. Careful measurement of my poor, now retired Masi, and Radek’s fitting skills, almost duplicates my position on the bike.
Tomorrow, a longer ride is due.
For now though, every word uttered in praise of the Colnago C50 is true.
It is blissful technology, sublime art, and a world of alchemy.
Blended with Campagnolo gear, the C50 just rocks.
Chasing busses is going to be a magnitude more fun, from now on!

Thanks to all who "babysat" me through to the right choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Great write up. I felt the same way when I got my Cristallo two years ago. It was super fast compared to my bike from 1985 and indexed shifting and brifters were amazing.

I ordered my C50 last week in 53 traditional and ST01. I'll probably see it in November if I'm lucky. I already have the Record groupo waiting for it and I am working on the other items (headset, seat, bars, seatpost shim, and cages). I'll probably use a set of Eurus tubular wheels on it that I have sitting around here.

Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Great write-up. You captured the spirit of a Colnago well. It's always yelling in your ear, cajoling and shaming you into riding faster. They sort of prance down the road. They make you feel like king of the world.


----------



## fatiredflyer (Mar 12, 2002)

*Pics @ last.*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1776033#post1776033


----------

